# UV Sterilizers??



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok so I have seen these in line UV Sterilizers for sale, but I've never actually seen one set up. I'm wondering if anyone can give me some feedback on them. How well do they work? Common problems that they have? Are they really even needed? Any thoughts?


----------



## intensejustin (Sep 8, 2010)

UV Sterilizers? I'm new to this... but wouldnt that kill ALL bacteria? Not just bad bacteria?


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Good to kill unwanted bacteria like ich, and free floating algae if you have any. Bad because it breaks down nutrients and minerals plants need and also kills good bacteria.

Its not needed. Bad bacteria is self treatable. And algae is also self treatable. Just find out the causes and fix it. 

Nothing fancy is ever needed.*


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

What kind of set ups are they good for?


----------



## Doratus (Sep 14, 2010)

I used to have one. I cannot say that it made any huge difference. Perhaps if you have a specific problem with a specific type of bacteria that you the UV filters will kill. But otherwise I consider them to simply be more hardware to clutter the tank and its money saved to not buy it. 

It should be mentioned that it does help with water clarity, but a healthy tank should be clear anyway...


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

I have used them in the past and I think they are great. If you have trouble with green water or want to prevent disease with an extra layer of insurance, you can consider adding one. 
Most of the beneficial bacteria is sessile, that is, it sticks to the surfaces, so it wont be free-floating. The UV sterilizer basically sends water through a tube that has a light bulb in it. Almost everything that light hits it kills, so anything floating in the water gets zapped. The water does need enough "contact time" though, so the flow of water needs to be timed properly to the size of the unit. A UV sterilizer reduces disease outbreak by far. Most commercial operations and fish stores use UV sterilizers to protect their stock.
It's also extremely useful in an outdoor pond system to keep the water from turning green from all the sunlight exposure. 
Common problems, as you asked about: 
-The starter can go bad (like any other fluorescent fixture would have that issue) every few years. 
- They can leak around the seals. Go with a quartz model if you have the choice - quartz means the bulb is inside another sleeve and the bulb never touches the water, its less likely to leak (as you wont need to seal the ends of the bulb - yes, some models the bulb glass itself actually touches the water). 
- The quartz sleeve or the bulb glass can get obstructed by some highly resilient lifeforms and may need to be wiped clean every few years or so. Some models have whats called a "wiper" to wipe the glass/sleeve clean. 
- The ballast can go bad after a few years or an electrical surge, etc.. just like any other light fixture. 
- The germicidal bulb that goes in the unit will need replacing after every x hours of operation, otherwise their efficiency is diminished as the spectrum shifts or the intensity becomes weaker, etc. 
- They are at times tricky to plumb into a system and you need to realize where you will put it and how you will send water to/from it. 
- As far as saltwater, they may give you issues if you are trying to grow plankton in a reef or encourage your corals to reproduce, etc.. but the majority of hobbyists aren't so concerned with those things. 

That's it from the top of my head.. there may be some other good threads on our forum here that are easy to dig out of the search box that I remember discussing this in the past.. but if you have anything else to ask, please ask away.


----------



## Doratus (Sep 14, 2010)

double post


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

MediaHound said:


> - They are at times tricky to plumb into a system and you need to realize where you will put it and how you will send water to/from it.


All the ones I've seen have been inline units that you splice into you canister outlet tube. Thanks for all the good info. That makes me want one now,lol. I dont know if it would help with my planted tank or not.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

When introducing plants you are likely introducing all kinds of other lifeforms to your tank. As was stated though by NursePlaty, the UV might break down the nutrients though that the plants need. 
Are you having trouble with disease or just want an extra layer of protection?

btw, if you splice it right in the return, the water might flow through it too fast, so you might want to consider a Y with a ball or a gate valve and essentially split it to 2 returns, one slower than the other (for the UV).


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Our you can buy a canister filter like the sun sun that has a built in uv sterilizer with its own on/off switch so you don't have to run it all the time. That's what I plan on gettin for my 40g that I'm about to set up


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

MediaHound said:


> btw, if you splice it right in the return, the water might flow through it too fast, so you might want to consider a Y with a ball or a gate valve and essentially split it to 2 returns, one slower than the other (for the UV).


that is genius! I would of never of thouht of that. I just want extra protection. 
Thanks.


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

Chillwill007 said:


> Our you can buy a canister filter like the sun sun that has a built in uv sterilizer with its own on/off switch so you don't have to run it all the time. That's what I plan on gettin for my 40g that I'm about to set up


I didnt know that, sweet!


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

ya I think I posted a link to one of the sun sun filters in your other post and for less then then $100 for it all in 1 unit with less clutter


----------



## DOUGN6885 (Dec 9, 2010)

New - question? Do you run the UV 24/7? At $38 a bulb per year, running it all the time seems to wear the UV out. No/yes?
What if I ran it 48 hours at a time once a week or every other week. Would it still be efective and last longer that one year?
Thanks
Doug


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

DOUGN6885 said:


> New - question? Do you run the UV 24/7? At $38 a bulb per year, running it all the time seems to wear the UV out. No/yes?
> What if I ran it 48 hours at a time once a week or every other week. Would it still be efective and last longer that one year?
> Thanks
> Doug


Thats a good question, If its a built unit like the sun I dont think you would be able to control it it but I am just guessing. I would think that the unit would be just as effective if it was ran like... everyother day or so. I really dont know, I'm kinda hoping that someone else who has had one will fill us both in.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you use a UV, you'll want it on all the time. $38 a year is a little more than $3 a month.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Many users ive seen were people who get wild caught fish,to ensure they are 100% healthy.It somehow helps to get them in spawning mood or something.Just as an extra ensurance i suppose.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Well the sun sun has a separate power switch for the uv light. from what I read people turn it on when they start to notice alage blooms or greenish water. Or if one of there fish get sick just to make sure there water is cleaner. Again I still don't have this but have been doing some research.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The UV is to prevent...not to treat a problem. If you wait for your fish to have a problem then turning on the UV will not cure it. By then, it is more than likely too late for UV use. Same goes for an algae bloom, but it may do okay "after the fact" for green water. I just don't get the logic of switching on and off. I'm guessing it has it's own switch for maintenance purposes.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Like I said I don't have it just some things I've read


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

It is also used often by people trying to avoid meds. Shrimp tanks and planted tanks can limit what meds are alright to use.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

mfgann said:


> It is also used often by people trying to avoid meds. Shrimp tanks and planted tanks can limit what meds are alright to use.


Even more of a reason to keep it on 24/7. Once the need arises to medicate, the UV is useless for that fish/creature.


----------

